# Zucchini bread. the  new and only way to cook it.



## bradger (May 5, 2020)

Smoked of course.  So a while back i joined the vegetable subscription servious. The last shipment i got a bunch of Zucchini put it in the fridge, and forgot about it until today.  It was starting to turn, I wanted to try smoked pumpkin bread. but since i have no pumpkin.  Go to the Zucchini. 






ready for smoke





 275 for about 4 hours with pecan pellets.





Came out well, not as much of smokie taste is i would have liked,  but still good. I will be making more this why from time to time.


----------



## TNJAKE (May 5, 2020)

Finished pic looks delicious. 4hrs is breadication


----------



## crazymoon (May 5, 2020)

B, Sounds/looks delicious!


----------



## Winterrider (May 5, 2020)

Might have to give that a whirl. Got some shredded zucchini in the freezer waiting for something similar. That a  9 x 13 pan ?


----------



## bradger (May 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That a 9 x 13 pan ?


9.5 x 5.5 x 3 deep
obviously smaller can be used and change cook time.


----------

